# My very first sexual encounter!



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations...?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

This is a triumph? It sounds pretty sad. I feel bad for you.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry, man.


----------



## limited (Apr 3, 2006)

make sure you use protection.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

FearNoMore said:


> This is a triumph? It sounds pretty sad. I feel bad for you.


For some people, that's the most they'll ever get. I feel bad for him as well but not in the way you do.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if you see it as a triump then its a triumph. Good luck on getting a real one next time.


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

:shock for real?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Whats with all this pitying? A bunch of hypocrisy if you ask me. Getting a hooker is a very natural thing, lots of people do it. Nothing to be ashamed of and if you see it as an accomplishment, thats all that matters. 

Im sure it took a lot of guts to go through with it and even more so, post it on here, so you deserve a dancing banana for that.

Congrats! :banana


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry, I agree with those who asked if this was really a triumph. I'm glad you feel good, but it is really not a triumph over SA and the feeling will probably not last long.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Pity is incredibly condescending, people.

Good for you, shell of a man. If you feel this is good, then it's good.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

do i have to be the first to ask if she was good looking? :um


i agree that it took some guts to do this, and then to post about it. right on man.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

pyramidsong said:


> Pity is incredibly condescending, people.
> 
> Good for you, shell of a man. If you feel this is good, then it's good.


I also agree.


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

Pretty good chance you have now got an std, protection or not.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

BCdude said:


> well, congratulations on losing your virginity :banana
> 
> Now for the bad part.... never EVER tell a girl you visited an escort, much less lost your virginity to.


Thats a very good point and i just have to second that. This is supposed to be a support forum and youre still getting a lot of flack. In real life, you should never bring this up to a girl youre interested in. Guys might be a little more understanding than girls but even still, best not to talk about it.

My roommate is outgoing and good with girls and i know hes seen "escorts" before. So its not necessarily out of desperation.

About the safety part, i dont know, all you can do is use protection and hope for the best. I doubt you'll be making a habit of this since you said it wasnt anything special.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good for you! :banana


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*blah!*

Readin all those first posts made me want to smash somthing

good job shell of a man! :banana :banana


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Kudos Shell - good for you just make sure you protect yourself though!


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Thta's aswwesome!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations guy! You obviously felt that this was a personal triumph.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

this is funny, and cool? gj man 

dont listen to the jealous people


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

shell of a man said:


> So for a straight answer, you have my word that i WILL tell any potential partner about it, without feeling any guilt whatsoever.


Oh, come on. If you needed to see a prostitute to get the virginity monkey off your back, then so be it, but don't lose sight of reality. You don't need to feel any guilt about it; just see society for what it is and recognize how damaging stuff like this can be if you go blabbing it about to others.


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

I think it was a triumph that you were "blind drunk" and still able to accomplish this, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

nm


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Apologies are good. :rub

Well except for this part:


Temari said:


> Quite frankly, I don't give a crap what any of the rest of you think or what you feel about it.


Hey! :b


----------

